# Miro can not install cause of ghostscript



## mfaridi (Feb 22, 2009)

I want install Miro from   port but I see this error


```
Miro-2.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/_bsddb.so - found
===>   Miro-2.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/pysqlite2/_sqlite.so - found
===>   Miro-2.0.1 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/python2.5/site-packages/dbus/glib.py - found
===>   Miro-2.0.1 depends on executable: convert - not found
===>    Verifying install for convert in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick
===>  ImageMagick-6.4.9.3 requires newer version of ghostscript.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/miro.
Mostafa#
```
so I want install ImageMagick I see this error


```
Mostafa# make install clean
===>  ImageMagick-6.4.9.3 requires newer version of ghostscript.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/ImageMagick.
```

I have last ghostscript

this is out put 

pkg_info | grep ghostscript


```
dgs-0.5.9.1_7       A display ghostscript system
ghostscript8-8.63   Ghostscript 8.x PostScript interpreter
```

we do not have new version


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 23, 2009)

There is no answer ?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 23, 2009)

```
.if defined(WITH_GHOSTSCRIPT_GNU) && !defined(WITHOUT_IMAGEMAGICK_PDF)
IGNORE=		requires newer version of ghostscript
.endif
```

Try turning off the ImageMagick PDF format support.


----------



## mfaridi (Feb 25, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ```
> .if defined(WITH_GHOSTSCRIPT_GNU) && !defined(WITHOUT_IMAGEMAGICK_PDF)
> IGNORE=		requires newer version of ghostscript
> .endif
> ...



Thanks 
your guide solve my problem and I have miro right now


----------

